# New All-Natural Straight Mead Batch Slow



## wll10441 (Jan 24, 2016)

Greetings, this is my first post here, yet not my first brew. However it is my first time brewing with no additives (diammonium phosphate, nutrient, yeast energizer, etc). In lieu of this, I added 3 organic oranges cut into 8ths(6 with the rind still attached) and 35 raisins. I used 4 gallons of local spring water and 2 gallons of local honey. Batch size itself is a little over 6 gallons. I'm using a bucket for primary. I use the lid and an air-lock.

Anyways, I'm using Lalvin D47 for this project. Started it 4 days ago. OG was and is 1.140. Seemed perfect for my desired FG. Re-hydrated the yeast as per instructions the first day and waited until the next to see no activity. Being impatient I threw in another packet and stirred. I regularly stir 3 - 4 times a day. 

As time went on I started to see more and more foam. Not nearly as much as what I'm used to from my older EC1118 batches but progress nonetheless. Every time I stir it releases a modest amount of carbon dioxide. Now it seems to have slowed down a bit.

Point being, I feel as though it should be going faster. Should I take the lid off and cover it with a cheese cloth to aerate better? I've read oxygen isn't bad for the must prior to the 1/3 sugar break. I've also read if the yeast doesn't get enough oxygen it may use the sugar contents for energy to colonize. Also stressing the yeast and producing off flavors. I do not want this to happen. There appears to be a lot of debates about "the right way" to brew mead. Any help or corrections would be appreciated.


----------



## wll10441 (Jan 24, 2016)

Pictures of topic. First one is after lifting the lid. Second is after I stir.


----------



## Deezil (Jan 24, 2016)

What is the SG now?
Do you own 2, 5-6 gallon carboys?

If the SG is still over 1.100 - meaning it's fermenting slow because it's lacking nutrients - you might consider racking into the two carboys, filling them about half way - 2/3 the way. Leave ample room for foaming and expansion, things happen.

This issue may become that the mead isn't generating enough CO2 to protect itself from the environment, so an airlock would provide that protection. You would still need to remove the airlock and stir the mead often, to keep oxygen within the mead itself. 

There's almost as many ways to make wine/mead as there are winemakers/mazers, so there's no real "right way".. There are 'styles', and not adding nutrients is more in line with a 'traditional' style, but that doesnt make it any more or less correct than what I make where I stagger nutrient additions throughout the fermentation. You just have to understand its a stylistic choice, not a right/wrong choice. 

You say its not your first brew, but is it your first mead?
I only ask because you *started* it with impatience, lol

Meads take longer to ferment, and take longer to age, than wines.
'Traditional' meads, take longer than meads...

So you're in for a ride, but it's a ride well worth it, if you can find somewhere that has Patience in stock... You might wanna buy 'em out lol


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 25, 2016)

wll10441 said:


> I've also read if the yeast doesn't get enough oxygen it may use the sugar contents for energy to colonize.



If the yeast DO get enough oxygen, they metabolize the sugars aerobically, releasing a lot of energy (but no alcohol), and facilitating their reproduction.

If the yeast DO NOT get enough oxygen, they metabolize the sugars anaerobically, releasing only a little energy, producing alcohol, and they have a hard time reproducing.


----------



## wll10441 (Jan 25, 2016)

I own one 6 gallon. And I thought about that.

Gravity went down maybe .001 today (.139). I started to leave the bucket open for an hour twice a day yesterday and once today after stir sessions. I'm not entirely sure if this was just coincidental or if it actually worked but it's foaming A LOT more now. I probably should stir it a few more days then leave it alone.

Good to know about the CO2. And I didn't mean there was any right way to brew, which is why I put quotations to emphasize that. I just meant that people don't offer advice that gives some leeway for experimenting. Everyone is so sure and set in their traditions - which is why I'm learning. To find mine I guess. 

Indeed that is some what of an oxymoron, but I possess many complicated traits. I've only brewed mead, but I've learned how to brew relatively fast. Or as Archbishop Olaus Magnus put it, "..on the 8th day it may be drank." Most of my batches don't make it many years as me and my mates drink a lot. At one point we stopped siphoning into bottles and started siphoning into our mouths. I have saved a few bottles here and there so I am aware on how beneficial aging can be. Thanks for the advice though.

Any opinion on open-fermentation for the first few days, and stirring practices?


----------



## wll10441 (Jan 25, 2016)

sour_grapes said:


> If the yeast DO get enough oxygen, they metabolize the sugars aerobically, releasing a lot of energy (but no alcohol), and facilitating their reproduction.
> 
> If the yeast DO NOT get enough oxygen, they metabolize the sugars anaerobically, releasing only a little energy, producing alcohol, and they have a hard time reproducing.



Very useful and much appreciated. Was looking for this answer.


----------



## Deezil (Jan 25, 2016)

What's the temp?
You could try warming it up, if it's too cold


----------



## wll10441 (Jan 25, 2016)

Deezil said:


> What's the temp?
> You could try warming it up, if it's too cold



Unfortunately I don't have any tools to measure the must directly, as sad as that it is. However I do live near Florida, so temperatures are usually warm enough to not consider. After aerating for those hour increments I believe it has given the yeast enough population to start fermenting alcohol more efficiently. The pictures I took are as follows: Before stirring process/during/after. Seems to be going well and bubbling.

Should I stop introducing oxygen at this point? Me and my friend have been trying to figure out when the yeast is populating and when it is converting. Or do they do both at the same time? 

We'll probably do open-fermentation for the first day or two for the next batch.


----------

